# Changer le nom d'expéditeur dans Mail



## Gabthefirst (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
Je suis super nouveau sur Mac et je voudrais savoir comment changer le nom d'expéditeur dans Mail.
Le technicien qui a installé mon iMac a mis iMac dans nom administrateur "iMac" j'ai changé ce nom, mais quand j'envoie un mail, l'adresse de l'expéditeur est toujours "imac".
Comment le changer?
Merci d'avance.
Je vis au Viet Nam et ne parle pas le viet.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Juillet 2012)

Simple dans mail tu vas sur barre de menu Mail, preferences, puis sous comptes et là tu change le nom à la ligne description


----------



## Gabthefirst (20 Juillet 2012)

Merci mille fois.
C'est simple et con, mais quand on ne maitrise pas....
Merci encore


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Juillet 2012)

De rien quand on débute faut aller visiter les sites suivant, ce sont des incontournables pour débuter.

Débuter sur mac
Osx Facile
Rhinos-mac


----------



## Saxori (25 Septembre 2014)

Gabthefirst a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je suis super nouveau sur Mac et je voudrais savoir comment changer le nom d'expéditeur dans Mail.
> Le technicien qui a installé mon iMac a mis iMac dans nom administrateur "iMac" j'ai changé ce nom, mais quand j'envoie un mail, l'adresse de l'expéditeur est toujours "imac".
> Comment le changer?
> ...



Bonjour,
je suis super ancien sur Mac, et c'est la première fois que malgré un changement du nom dans la rubrique nom complet, Mail n'en tient pas compte et garde un vieux nom, malgré redémarrage, suppression du compte (IMAP), recréation du compte etc 
Avez vous une idée, merci.
Richard
Mountain Lion, iMac 27


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2014)

Je pense que ce n'est pas le compte IMAP4 qui est important, c'est plutôt la configuration SMTP à utiliser par défaut.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2014)

et pour verifier si un réglage est corrompu ou si  fichier de reglage (Mail ou même un autre sur la session)est bancal et à changer

créer un compte utilisateur mac test
y configurer cet imap dans le Mail session2
pareil ou pas?


----------



## Saxori (25 Septembre 2014)

En fait j'ai dû créer un autre compte mail pour ruser et faire en sorte que la modification du champ-rubrique nom complet soit prise en compte : en effet à la création du mail on a alors un menu qui permet de choisir l'identité/compte utilisé qui alors a bien repris le champ modifié des préférences !!
Je me suis adressé un premier mail test, arrivé OK
J'ai supprimé le deuxième compte inutile et ensuite Mail a continué d'utiliser les valeurs saisies dans le champ sus-cité !
une histoire de fou, car on modifie ce champ Mail demande valider avant de quitter les prés et rien ne changeait, quelles que soient les motifs seule la description initiale apparaissait comme nom d'émetteur &#8230;
Une idée d'où se trouve ce fichier de réglage ? Peut être une histoire de droits d'écritures &#8230;
Merci
Richard

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

je ne vois pas en quoi le smtp joue un rôle dans ce cas.
En mode webmail aucun souci &#8230;
merci pour la réponse en tout cas &#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2014)

Saxori a dit:


> ------
> 
> je ne vois pas en quoi le smtp joue un rôle dans ce cas.
> En mode webmail aucun souci
> merci pour la réponse en tout cas


parce que le smtp est lié à des identifiants specifiques


----------



## Saxori (26 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> parce que le smtp est lié à des identifiants specifiques



Certes mais là je ne ^parle depuis le début que de la rubrique "Nom complet", qui est purement descriptive, accepte les caractères accentués, ne sert pas à authentifier le SSL ou smtp  

Les changements de cette rubrique n'étaient jamais pris en compte  une vraie histoire de dingue


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2014)

as tu fait le test recommandé ( et classique)
de configurer cet imap sur une autre session?


----------

